# competition squirrel hunting



## aewhite (Nov 15, 2009)

anybody on here competition hunt or mainly just pleasure hunt?


----------



## poolecw (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey bud, if you want to get into competition hunting, I need to set you up with a bluetick and a hunting light....not many competition squirrel events.  Here's a link to UKC's Cur/Feist program.  From there you can get on cur/feist message board and look up competition events.

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/CFHome

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=5


----------



## Nga. (Nov 16, 2009)

I pleasure mostly, We are trying to get a hunt up late Jan with NKC in Dawsonville ga.

We hope to get enough interest up to start a Sq hunting club to hold more events.


----------



## aewhite (Nov 16, 2009)

I have mostly pleasure hunted also, but I have 2 new young male dogs and have been thinking about maybe trying the competition hunting once they get to where I would like them. The ATFA started a hunt down here where I live in cedar crossing a few years ago and they are having another one this year in jan. with a 30 dog limit, I was thinking about going to be a spectator to get a feel for how things are run to see if I would even be interested in it.


----------



## thomas williams (Nov 16, 2009)

aewhite said:


> The ATFA started a hunt down here where I live in cedar crossing a few years ago and they are having another one this year in jan. with a 30 dog limit, I was thinking about going to be a spectator to get a feel for how things are run to see if I would even be interested in it.



Yeah, you definately need to go watch one of their hunts. You'll probably get a kick out of it. All I will say is it's one of those where ya make the rules up as you go kinda hunts.


----------



## 027181 (Nov 16, 2009)

Tracy wee need 2 go sometime, i went to dawson forest sunday it was packed with rabbit hunters...we treed about one evet HOUR and couldn't find the meat every time  we had a good time though


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 23, 2009)

aewhite said:


> I have mostly pleasure hunted also, but I have 2 new young male dogs and have been thinking about maybe trying the competition hunting once they get to where I would like them. The ATFA started a hunt down here where I live in cedar crossing a few years ago and they are having another one this year in jan. with a 30 dog limit, I was thinking about going to be a spectator to get a feel for how things are run to see if I would even be interested in it.



Tracy,027181,and aewhite:
You are welcome to come to the youth hunt we're having - with or without dogs.Just bring a kid or two! We'd sure like to have y'all join us!


----------



## tshort4113 (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont competition hunt but I pleasure hunt every weekend. In my opinion the competition hunts do not mean anything. There is a fine line between a squirrel dog and a comp dog. (From the ones I have seen.)


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 23, 2009)

Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Melvin4730 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Comp Dogs*



tshort4113 said:


> I dont competition hunt but I pleasure hunt every weekend. In my opinion the competition hunts do not mean anything. There is a fine line between a squirrel dog and a comp dog. (From the ones I have seen.)



The comp dogs I have been around are better squirrel dogs than most of the pleasure dogs I have been around. They hunt harder, they stay treed longer, they are faster and they use all their senses to tree squirrels.

A lot of the comp dogs get hunted a lot more often than the typical pleasure dog. A pleasure dog usually gets hunted maybe a couple times a week and a lot of the comp dogs get hunted 5 to 7 days a week. Woods time makes a difference.

I know there are some pleasure dogs that could compete in the comp hunts and do very well and there are some comp dogs that don't belong at the comp hunts at all. But, these are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 24, 2009)

Good point!! It's all about "woods time."


----------

